# Flip The Heating Element?



## 1ptbuck (Feb 14, 2015)

So after my first smoke in my new MES 30 I noticed the infamous hot spot on the right side. After research I find this is caused by the element and the exhaust both being on the right of the smoker.  My question is....has anyone tried flipping the P shaped element over to reposition the heat to the left side? It looks like it's just bolted in with two screws and would be easy to install "backwards" thusly creating a little crossflow of heat and maybe help with the hot spot?  have an AMNPS so no chip tray is needed and I guess all you'd need would be a heat deflector above the element similar to one of DaveO's mods. 

Thoughts? I've never changed an element so maybe this can't be done as easy as it looks??

Paul


----------



## themule69 (Feb 14, 2015)

I just put sand in the water pan which helps some. Then I use the hot and cooler spots to my advantage. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2015)

1ptbuck said:


> So after my first smoke in my new MES 30 I noticed the infamous hot spot on the right side. After research I find this is caused by the element and the exhaust both being on the right of the smoker.  My question is....has anyone tried flipping the P shaped element over to reposition the heat to the left side? It looks like it's just bolted in with two screws and would be easy to install "backwards" thusly creating a little crossflow of heat and maybe help with the hot spot?  have an AMNPS so no chip tray is needed and I guess all you'd need would be a heat deflector above the element similar to one of DaveO's mods.
> 
> Thoughts? I've never changed an element so maybe this can't be done as easy as it looks??
> 
> Paul




DO NOT TRY THAT !!!!!!!     On the left side bottom, of the MES 30, there are electrical components under the floor.....   You could fry them..  

I put the chip tray back in mine for thermal mass...   I can still put chips in it for a short smoke with different woods... 

The inlet extension helps move heat to somewhere neat the middle...   all of this stuff has "seemed" to work well....  especially the dimmer switch hooked to the heating element.....

Dave














DSCF2018.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 14, 2015





...  













3f61fe8a_exhtunnel1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 14, 2015


















DSCF2017.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 14, 2015


















DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 14, 2015


















PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 14, 2015


----------



## 1ptbuck (Feb 14, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I just put sand in the water pan which helps some. Then I use the hot and cooler spots to my advantage.
> Happy smoken.
> David



Thanks, David. My main use for the MES is going to be sausage. Everything else I'll do in my BGE so I was just trying to figure out how to use ALL the space. I had it pretty packed with snack sticks the other day and parts of them got way overdone. If I have to avoid the hot areas that limits my capacity. 




DaveOmak said:


> DO NOT TRY THAT !!!!!!!     On the left side bottom, of the MES 30, there are electrical components under the floor.....   You could fry them..
> 
> I out the chip tray back in mine for thermal mass...   I can still put chips in it for a short smoke with different woods...
> 
> ...



EXACTLY why I thought I better ask. :) it LOOKED like a good idea tho.

Ok, next question. Will the mailbox mod help a little with the air circulation and thus even out the temps a little? I know there's not any real air being forced in but maybe what draft there is would help? I'm assuming that's why the extension on the inside of yours, Dave?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2015)

The extension helps by not overheating the bottom of the smoker... the chip pan with the water pan filled with gravel helps that condition also...  I even use mine without the water pan when I have long stuff in there....   like this turkey...  but the turkey was smoked at 160 ish...  not too hot then it went in the oven.....













DSCF2009.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 14, 2015


----------



## jted (Feb 14, 2015)

During a recent riblett  smoke I checked the temps on the same level about 3" from the left and right sides and only had 4 degrees of difference This truly surprised me but the smoker had been on for over 3 hours and about 2.5 hours with meat in it.

Don't believe your controller.

Use 2 probes you trust and see what your box temps are at about 2 hours into a smoke with meat in it.

By simulating the true cook you will find out how your temps are.

No matter what you find you will always have different Temp from one rack to another. That's just the nature of the beast. Smoked meat is very forgiving. Use a interior meat probe to cook by and just use your controller to give you a vague idea of the box temp. I hope this does not confuse you . Jted

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176971/naked-riblets#post_1306783


----------



## 1ptbuck (Feb 15, 2015)

jted said:


> During a recent riblett  smoke I checked the temps on the same level about 3" from the left and right sides and only had 4 degrees of difference This truly surprised me but the smoker had been on for over 3 hours and about 2.5 hours with meat in it.
> Don't believe your controller.
> Use 2 probes you trust and see what your box temps are at about 2 hours into a smoke with meat in it.
> By simulating the true cook you will find out how your temps are.
> ...



Thanks, JTed. I thought I had the temps sort of figured out. I moved my Mavrick probe around while seasoning since I knew the controller was going to be off. Thre wasn't that much variation from spot to spot but about 13 deg. Between the probe and controller but that all changed when I loaded it up with snack sticks. The right side of some of the sticks got almost ruined. I only had time for one cook and I had it pretty stuffed so I think I had it a little overloaded. Next time I will change it up a bit. 

I'm learning and do appreciate a source of info like SMF. Thanks guys.


----------



## jted (Feb 15, 2015)

1ptbuck said:


> Thanks, JTed. I thought I had the temps sort of figured out. I moved my Mavrick probe around while seasoning since I knew the controller was going to be off. Thre wasn't that much variation from spot to spot but about 13 deg. Between the probe and controller but that all changed when I loaded it up with snack sticks. The right side of some of the sticks got almost ruined. I only had time for one cook and I had it pretty stuffed so I think I had it a little overloaded. Next time I will change it up a bit.
> 
> I'm learning and do appreciate a source of info like SMF. Thanks guys.


With thin meats like snack sticks  I have found that you may need to rotate them , this will cost you up to 30 minn but the end results are worth it.  Jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2015)

Or instead of doing the metal work at the top, you can put a simple deflector in the bottom to guide the heat from the bottom right to the middle of the smoker. (Like in the pic below)

That way the heat goes up the middle through the smoker instead of staying on the right all the way up to the vent or any kind of extension at the top.

You could also move your top vent from back right to back left, like the brand new MES smokers finally are now.

Smoker loaded, and waiting for my AMNS. Deflector in bottom right:













20150605_193425.jpg



__ johnsonrbz
__ Jun 6, 2015






Bear


----------



## 1ptbuck (Feb 15, 2015)

Appreciate it, guys. 

I think I'll try the tile next time. At the 130-170 temps I'm working with my guess is it should help a good bit. Also going to fill the water pan with sand. I didn't have a chance to pick any up last time.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 15, 2015)

I briefly used clean playground sand in the water pan of my MES 30 and found it made not one bit of difference in heat stabilization. I just leave the water pan foiled over. I've never checked to see if the right side of my smoker is hotter than the left but I'll find out this year. The easiest workaround for that is to just flip the meat around on the rack, just like you would in your kitchen oven if you're cooking a roast or a turkey. Kitchen ovens have hot spots, too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I briefly used clean playground sand in the water pan of my MES 30 and found it made not one bit of difference in heat stabilization. I just leave the water pan foiled over. I've never checked to see if the right side of my smoker is hotter than the left but I'll find out this year. The easiest workaround for that is to just flip the meat around on the rack, just like you would in your kitchen oven if you're cooking a roast or a turkey. Kitchen ovens have hot spots, too.


I agree with Rick on the sand. I guess if you open the door a lot it could help get it back to heat, but I don't open my door much at all. I also always figured in the North, it would take a long time for the smoker to fight the ice cold sand in your water pan to get it to temp. So I just keep my water pan foiled for easy cleaning.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Feb 15, 2015)

1ptbuck said:


> Thanks, David. My main use for the MES is going to be sausage. Everything else I'll do in my BGE so I was just trying to figure out how to use ALL the space. I had it pretty packed with snack sticks the other day and parts of them got way overdone. If I have to avoid the hot areas that limits my capacity.
> EXACTLY why I thought I better ask. :) it LOOKED like a good idea tho.
> 
> Ok, next question. Will the mailbox mod help a little with the air circulation and thus even out the temps a little? I know there's not any real air being forced in but maybe what draft there is would help? I'm assuming that's why the extension on the inside of yours, Dave?


If you put any more than this in it your top to bottom temps are going to be way off because you are blocking the heat.

I don't find it to be a problem. I just plan on the bottom rack getting done a little faster. You can always rotate the racks

if you want them all done at the same time. I am getting to where I use my BGE less and less. Maybe that means I

Have to many smokers.













ss 13.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 18, 2014


















ss a 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013


















ss a 13.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013


















ss a 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2015)

themule69 said:


> If you put any more than this in it your top to bottom temps are going to be way off because you are blocking the heat.
> 
> I don't find it to be a problem. I just plan on the bottom rack getting done a little faster. You can always rotate the racks
> 
> ...


Does it block much heat on that, David??

I would have thought there was enough space between & around the outside for the heat to flow through, but I never had that many in at once.

If I'd have been there I could have eaten every other one to give you more space in between!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Does it block much heat on that, David??
> 
> I would have thought there was enough space between & around the outside for the heat to flow through, but I never had that many in at once.
> 
> ...


I haven't put a probe top and bottom to see the difference in the temp. But their is about 30-45 min between bottom and top times. You could probably get a couple more per rack. I do around 10 LBS at a time and it works out pretty full. 

I have seen how you have your stuffer set up for naked SS. Half way threw the last batch I changed from left to right to front to back. It worked a little better for me that way.

Next time I do a batch you need to come on down and get every other one. That leaves me the other half 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David 

PS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  didn't mean to


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2015)

Me Too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   1ptbuck-----

I can't think when I'm drooling!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## timberjet (Feb 15, 2015)

WOW! Just WOWZA!!!


----------



## 1ptbuck (Feb 16, 2015)

Again, I appreciate the advice. I did have the thing pretty stuffed with SS and I'm sure that was part of the problem. As I said, first time out for mine so I still have a lot to learn. I didn't want to open the smoker too much so I had some over cooking problems before I took my first peek. Now, I'll plan a rotation and i'm sure the next batch will be a lot better. Kinda wished I'd just gotten the MES 40 so I'd have more room. After tasting the SS, my "dabbling" in making some sausages is turning into more than just an experiment. :sausage:


And hey, no problem with any hijinx, errrrr hijack.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2015)

1ptbuck said:


> Again, I appreciate the advice. I did have the thing pretty stuffed with SS and I'm sure that was part of the problem. As I said, first time out for mine so I still have a lot to learn. I didn't want to open the smoker too much so I had some over cooking problems before I took my first peek. Now, I'll plan a rotation and i'm sure the next batch will be a lot better. Kinda wished I'd just gotten the MES 40 so I'd have more room. After tasting the SS, my "dabbling" in making some sausages is turning into more than just an experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B TW:  I had a Buddy in Vietnam from WV, only he always called it "West BY GOD Virginia!!"

Great Guy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

1ptbuck said:


> Again, I appreciate the advice. I did have the thing pretty stuffed with SS and I'm sure that was part of the problem. As I said, first time out for mine so I still have a lot to learn. I didn't want to open the smoker too much so I had some over cooking problems before I took my first peek. Now, I'll plan a rotation and i'm sure the next batch will be a lot better. Kinda wished I'd just gotten the MES 40 so I'd have more room. After tasting the SS, my "dabbling" in making some sausages is turning into more than just an experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing a Qview of your next batch.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

themule69 said:


> If you put any more than this in it your top to bottom temps are going to be way off because you are blocking the heat.
> 
> I don't find it to be a problem. I just plan on the bottom rack getting done a little faster. You can always rotate the racks
> 
> ...


Sausage...acres and acres of sausage. I could live happily in there.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Or instead of doing the metal work at the top, you can put a simple deflector in the bottom to guide the heat from the bottom right to the middle of the smoker. (Like in the pic below)
> 
> That way the heat goes up the middle through the smoker instead of staying on the right all the way up to the vent or any kind of extension at the top.
> 
> ...


These are all pork bellies? What kind of rub did you put on them?


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

What cured me of filling the water pan with sand was the greasy mess I had to clean up the next time I opened my MES 30. I wheel my smoker in and out of the garage bungee corded to a small hand truck. I thought the aluminum foil would keep the sand securely in the water pan but I was VERY wrong. When I opened the smoker the next time after wheeling it out into my backyard the back of the MES was filled with damp, greasy sand. I had a heck of a time wiping it all out completely, getting it out from the rear rod I place the AMNPS on, the seam between the floor and the wall, and wherever else it settled and clumped. Took me about 45 minutes. Yep, that was the last time I used sand and is why I keep the water pan empty and foiled over.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> What cured me of filling the water pan with sand was the greasy mess I had to clean up the next time I opened my MES 30. I wheel my smoker in and out of the garage bungee corded to a small hand truck. I thought the aluminum foil would keep the sand securely in the water pan but I was VERY wrong. When I opened the smoker the next time after wheeling it out into my backyard the back of the MES was filled with damp, greasy sand. I had a heck of a time wiping it all out completely, getting it out from the rear rod I place the AMNPS on, the seam between the floor and the wall, and wherever else it settled and clumped. Took me about 45 minutes. Yep, that was the last time I used sand and is why I keep the water pan empty and foiled over.


Glad I don't have THIS problem.  Our MES is bolted to  the top of the table it sits on.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Glad I don't have THIS problem. Our MES is bolted to the top of the table it sits on.


Do you have a photo of your setup? My problem is that we run a home daycare and so I can't leave either my MES or my Weber One Touch Silver in the backyard. If I want to smoke during daycare hours I have to do it in the front yard where we have one of our two outside electrical outlets. I always place my MES 30 on top of an old kid's card table which serves as a perfect stand.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Do you have a photo of your setup? My problem is that we run a home daycare and so I can't leave either my MES or my Weber One Touch Silver in the backyard. If I want to smoke during daycare hours I have to do it in the front yard where we have one of our two outside electrical outlets. I always place my MES 30 on top of an old kid's card table which serves as a perfect stand.


I will take a picture or two of it, the thing is a disaster right now lol....


----------



## 1ptbuck (Feb 16, 2015)

Since I keep my Mes in the basement,I do the hand truck thing too. 













image.jpg



__ 1ptbuck
__ Feb 16, 2015






My friend just got his set up on a cart from Home Depot. Locking wheels and handle looks nice. I'll have one for mine. 













image.jpg



__ 1ptbuck
__ Feb 16, 2015


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

1ptbuck said:


> Since I keep my Mes in the basement,I do the hand truck thing too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very nice. We've got a lot of junk in our garage which someday will be removed. Until then I only have room for the MES on a hand truck like you've shown in the top photo. The table I use as a stand is higher than the cart. I need the height because it would be too hard on my lower back to bend down that low every time I needed to open the smoker door to work with the meat and/or the AMNPS.


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> I will take a picture or two of it, the thing is a disaster right now lol....


Disaster how?


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Disaster how? :huh:


Not exactly the neatest person on the planet, has quite a bit of junk on it lol....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> These are all pork bellies? What kind of rub did you put on them?


Yup all Pork Belly Pieces.

No Rub---I just sprinkle CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder on all my Bacon before forming the pellicle.

That one is from this Step by Step:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Sausage...acres and acres of sausage. I could live happily in there.


Thanks

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> What cured me of filling the water pan with sand was the greasy mess I had to clean up the next time I opened my MES 30. I wheel my smoker in and out of the garage bungee corded to a small hand truck. I thought the aluminum foil would keep the sand securely in the water pan but I was VERY wrong. When I opened the smoker the next time after wheeling it out into my backyard the back of the MES was filled with damp, greasy sand. I had a heck of a time wiping it all out completely, getting it out from the rear rod I place the AMNPS on, the seam between the floor and the wall, and wherever else it settled and clumped. Took me about 45 minutes. Yep, that was the last time I used sand and is why I keep the water pan empty and foiled over.


I don't move mine around much but I have never had a problem. I'm thinking it would be easy enough to remove the pan before you moved it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I don't move mine around much but I have never had a problem. I'm thinking it would be easy enough to remove the pan before you moved it.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


It was me being lazy and figuring the foil would hold. I always leave the water pan in the smoker so it was me being lazy figuring the foil would hold the sand in place. It became a moot point after I confirmed that the water pan was not an effective heat sink with or without sand.

You may notice that in many of my comments on smoking "lazy" is the operative word. That's why I have an entry-level electric smoker and will never attempt to trade up to a professional-level rig and go out on the BBQ competition circuits. With the AMNPS, I have to set a timer to wake myself up between putting the meat in and taking it out again...


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup all Pork Belly Pieces.
> 
> No Rub---I just sprinkle CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder on all my Bacon before forming the pellicle.
> 
> ...


Looks incredible. CBP--cracked black pepper?

What meat slicer do you own?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Looks incredible. CBP--cracked black pepper?
> 
> What meat slicer do you own?


Thanks----Yup---Cracked or crushed black pepper.

My Son owns the slicer-----We share it from one end of the driveway to the other.

Usually at my house.  It's a good one, but it's small.

Chef's Choice International #645.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> It was me being lazy and figuring the foil would hold. I always leave the water pan in the smoker so it was me being lazy figuring the foil would hold the sand in place. It became a moot point after I confirmed that the water pan was not an effective heat sink with or without sand.
> 
> You may notice that in many of my comments on smoking "lazy" is the operative word. That's why I have an entry-level electric smoker and will never attempt to trade up to a professional-level rig and go out on the BBQ competition circuits. With the AMNPS, I have to set a timer to wake myself up between putting the meat in and taking it out again...


Lazy is a good thing. Most of my smokers are set it and go to bed. The stick burner doesn't get used much.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Do you have a photo of your setup? My problem is that we run a home daycare and so I can't leave either my MES or my Weber One Touch Silver in the backyard. If I want to smoke during daycare hours I have to do it in the front yard where we have one of our two outside electrical outlets. I always place my MES 30 on top of an old kid's card table which serves as a perfect stand.


Ever have one of those days? Got my repaired DigiGuru back for the BGE....claimed it was the way I had it set up....more like the wires pulled off the blower....my "stupid phone" is back to corrupting files again. went to use my Canon D40 camera to take pictures, battery was dead. No problem, swap the battery out....except now the camera loses the date when the battery is pulled. Just did replace the battery that is supposed to prevent this from happening. Dropped a chainsaw, not running, on my foot earlier. Anywho here is a few pictures. My table is not wide enough for the BGE, that is why the BGE is up on blocks. Made it 36" wide, needs to be at least 42".   

To hold it on to the table I just removed the wheels and used some metal straps and blocks I had laying around....  

Hope this helps....


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Lazy is a good thing. Most of my smokers are set it and go to bed. The stick burner doesn't get used much.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I've never understood guys who stay up all night with their smokers. If I'm going to smoke something for 12-14 hours it's going to be during the long days of summer and I'm starting first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I've never understood guys who stay up all night with their smokers. If I'm going to smoke something for 12-14 hours it's going to be during the long days of summer and I'm starting first thing in the morning.


LOL---My method too!!-----You can start at 6 AM and get 15 hours in by 9 PM.

Plus the fact that my smoker is on my all wood front porch on an all wood house keeps me from sleeping while it's smoking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---My method too!!-----You can start at 6 AM and get 15 hours in by 9 PM.
> 
> Plus the fact that my smoker is on my all wood front porch on an all wood house keeps me from sleeping while it's smoking.
> 
> ...


Or you can be like me.....start a 3 pound chuckie at 9 am....3 pm sitting at a nice cozy 151*....there is stall land then there is this little guy....so much for dinner today....


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Ever have one of those days? Got my repaired DigiGuru back for the BGE....claimed it was the way I had it set up....more like the wires pulled off the blower....my "stupid phone" is back to corrupting files again. went to use my Canon D40 camera to take pictures, battery was dead. No problem, swap the battery out....except now the camera loses the date when the battery is pulled. Just did replace the battery that is supposed to prevent this from happening. Dropped a chainsaw, not running, on my foot earlier. Anywho here is a few pictures. My table is not wide enough for the BGE, that is why the BGE is up on blocks. Made it 36" wide, needs to be at least 42".
> 
> To hold it on to the table I just removed the wheels and used some metal straps and blocks I had laying around....
> 
> Hope this helps....


Yep this helps. You've got _two_ BGEs? That's something. That's a great setup you've got there with those and your MES. I've had some bad days but never one as electronically-challenged as yours. Bought the wife a pretty good Panasonic digital point and shoot, we own dumb phones because we have no use for smart ones. A chainsaw is a someday item for when pecker poles fall and block our driveway. For grilling, I've got my beloved Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver.

And how come we both live in Washington but my view from the back of my house is nothing like yours?


----------



## daricksta (Feb 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---My method too!!-----You can start at 6 AM and get 15 hours in by 9 PM.
> 
> Plus the fact that my smoker is on my all wood front porch on an all wood house keeps me from sleeping while it's smoking.
> 
> ...


I envy you guys who have set up a permanent spot on a front or back porch for the smoker. We just can't do that with how our house is laid out and with my wife's business.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Yep this helps. You've got _two_ BGEs? That's something. That's a great setup you've got there with those and your MES. I've had some bad days but never one as electronically-challenged as yours. Bought the wife a pretty good Panasonic digital point and shoot, we own dumb phones because we have no use for smart ones. A chainsaw is a someday item for when pecker poles fall and block our driveway. For grilling, I've got my beloved Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver.
> 
> And how come we both live in Washington but my view from the back of my house is nothing like yours?


Yep, 2 Eggs. We used to go shooting a lot, the little one was what we would bring with us. I will be remaking the table some year....hopefully. The table is actually in the front of the house. I love where we live. Was out front most of the day, seen 2 cars go by, both of them neighbors going out. Tomorrow will be a busy day for our 'hood....trash truck will be coming thru as well as UPS and FedEX with packages for us lol.

While we don't have any kids to deal with we do have 4 dogs, 2 of them are only 10 months old. Have to watch what I leave on the table. Both of the youngsters are not afraid to climb on things. Caught one of them standing on the hood of our little tractor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Or you can be like me.....start a 3 pound chuckie at 9 am....3 pm sitting at a nice cozy 151*....there is stall land then there is this little guy....so much for dinner today....


Yeah---The single Chucky in my Step by Steps took 7 1/4 hours to get to 205°.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Feb 17, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Yep, 2 Eggs. We used to go shooting a lot, the little one was what we would bring with us. I will be remaking the table some year....hopefully. The table is actually in the front of the house. I love where we live. Was out front most of the day, seen 2 cars go by, both of them neighbors going out. Tomorrow will be a busy day for our 'hood....trash truck will be coming thru as well as UPS and FedEX with packages for us lol.
> 
> While we don't have any kids to deal with we do have 4 dogs, 2 of them are only 10 months old. Have to watch what I leave on the table. Both of the youngsters are not afraid to climb on things. Caught one of them standing on the hood of our little tractor.


I lived in Washington for 15 years and have yet to see much of it, none of it past Yakima. I live near Seattle and the surrounding area is beautiful but not nearly as wide open as your area is. Even though we're considered to be in a rural area it's much more suburban than yours. We're _very_ recent empty nesters ourselves with only our one cat to keep us both company.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I lived in Washington for 15 years and have yet to see much of it, none of it past Yakima. I live near Seattle and the surrounding area is beautiful but not nearly as wide open as your area is. Even though we're considered to be in a rural area it's much more suburban than yours. We're _very_ recent empty nesters ourselves with only our one cat to keep us both company.


When I get a chance later on I will start a thread with some pictures....


----------



## larryacguy (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a question re: the heating element on my MES 30 gen 2 (I think) bass pro sportsman elite. Is the guard/shield  supposed to touch the element? I noticed it when I unboxed it. I hv used it several times. The only problem I have is control not correct temp. Masterbuilt  sent new one, couldn't tell a lot difference. I use digital probe for box temps & internal meat temps. Thanks


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 19, 2015)

Larryacguy said:


> I have a question re: the heating element on my MES 30 gen 2 (I think) bass pro sportsman elite. Is the guard/shield  supposed to touch the element? I noticed it when I unboxed it. I hv used it several times. The only problem I have is control not correct temp. Masterbuilt  sent new one, couldn't tell a lot difference. I use digital probe for box temps & internal meat temps. Thanks


I would think not. Was told by the manufacturer of our pellet stove we heat our place with that if anything touches the ignitor it will create a hot spot. Would think that an electric heating element is an electric heating element, they all perform the same thing?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2015)

Larryacguy said:


> I have a question re: the heating element on my MES 30 gen 2 (I think) bass pro sportsman elite. Is the guard/shield  supposed to touch the element? I noticed it when I unboxed it. I hv used it several times. The only problem I have is control not correct temp. Masterbuilt  sent new one, couldn't tell a lot difference. I use digital probe for box temps & internal meat temps. Thanks



Not to worry....   frying pans touch elements all the time...   
About the temp discrepancy...   the distance between temp measurement places can cause that...  also air flowing through the smoker will make for different readings....   lots of stuff will have an effect on that...   the smoker takes a long time to stabilize also...  preheat on your oven, in the house, takes 20-30 minutes...  the smoker takes longer....


----------



## larryacguy (Feb 19, 2015)

Duh...... I never thought of that,.....sometimes my brain just doesn't want to work.....like it should!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks!!!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

That's part of the fun "Watching and checking the smoker"   I never have been a set and forget guy I like hands on

Gary


----------

